# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) استفسار ؟  Dolphin Clip universal Fbus    نوكيا

## nimocharaf

Dolphin Clip universal Fbus     هل يمكن  تفليش  عدة  انواع  نوكيا   ام  شراء كبلات   لنوكيا  مع  العلم انني املك atf nitro

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Dolphin Clip - Universal Fbus & Universal Jtag Clip By SmartGsm Team* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Tested
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## jazouli89



----------


## nimocharaf

اخي  هل يمكن  الاشتغال  بها  لتقليل من  عدد  كبلات  النوكيا

----------


## mohamed73

يمكنك دلك اخي   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    PASSWORD: smart-gsm team

----------


## nimocharaf

شكرا اخي  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

